# I'm Just Numb



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sitting here, minding my own business, smoking a bowl of Balkan Sasieni, through my new MM CG cob. The door swings open and significant other tosses a long, slender package at me. "Dear God, not again..."

This hit's a bit of a mystery, at least for a Pipe Forum Noob. The stickered return address was from, "Steve S." Since I don't spend enough time here, I have no earthly idea who this might be. But, I'll tell ya's what, he beat the livin' shit outta me!

Check out these TEN BAGS of finery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Thanks, Steve, whoever the hellyouare!:angel:

Much appreciated!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

I just pray that if there's one in the chamber of that cocked pistol, you don't end up numb and dead. :biggrin1:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That's my carry gun and there's always one in the chamber. 1911's are intended to be carried, "cocked and locked". Otherwise, it's considered to be in "paperweight mode".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sitting here, minding my own business, smoking a bowl of Balkan Sasieni, through my new MM CG cob. The door swings open and significant other tosses a long, slender package at me. "Dear God, not again..."
> 
> This hit's a bit of a mystery, at least for a Pipe Forum Noob. The stickered return address was from, "Steve S." Since I don't spend enough time here, I have no earthly idea who this might be. But, I'll tell ya's what, he beat the livin' shit outta me!
> 
> ...


Nice baccy great firearm!
Your gonna need it to guard that stash!
Enjoy bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> I just pray that if there's one in the chamber of that cocked pistol, you don't end up numb and dead. :biggrin1:


The Safest and only way to carry a 1911 is cocked and locked!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Donnie that cracks me up - the post and the 1911. Well deserved and enjoy and hopefully "Steve" will show himself!!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

From the labels, I'd say it looks like a Sarge bomb.

From what I can make out, it looks like some nice tobacco (though I can only make out what a few of the labels say).

Is that a Les Baer? A Les Baer as your carry gun? Pretty sweet.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Heh heh heh. I just love destruction!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

You may need those Mason jars after all.....:rofl:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeff10236 said:


> From the labels, I'd say it looks like a Sarge bomb.
> 
> From what I can make out, it looks like some nice tobacco (though I can only make out what a few of the labels say).
> 
> Is that a Les Baer? A Les Baer as your carry gun? Pretty sweet.


Ah, my first hint!

Yes, it seems an exraordinarily nice selection. Lots of stuff I've read about on here. Some great sniffs, at the very least.

Yeah, that's a custom, Les Baer SRP. Les made that one for me himself and the trigger is an absolute dream. Love it!


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

While I appreciate your choice in firearms, taking a picture of a cocked and locked weapon is grounds for future disaster. Safety wise, I'd never "pick up" a cocked/locked weapon, unless I did it super super carefully. I'd definitely decock the 1911 before taking a picture/upon removal from holster, unless I planned to use it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

lord1234 said:


> While I appreciate your choice in firearms, taking a picture of a cocked and locked weapon is grounds for future disaster. Safety wise, I'd never "pick up" a cocked/locked weapon, unless I did it super super carefully. I'd definitely decock the 1911 before taking a picture/upon removal from holster, unless I planned to use it.


My S&W MP9 is the same plus it doesnt even have a safety and always cocked with a striker pin style. To each their own however I presume he doesnt just leave it like that laying around but was making a point. Nice haul btw and enjoy the smokes!


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

Not to derail this thread but:

Your M+P 9 is a lot like a glock, it takes a significant amount of force to depress the trigger on it, and as such, it is a DAO only gun. The 1911 when cocked/locked is a Single action gun. Much shorter/easier trigger pull on the 1911 and takes much less pressure to cause a potential ND.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

lord1234 said:


> While I appreciate your choice in firearms, taking a picture of a cocked and locked weapon is grounds for future disaster. Safety wise, I'd never "pick up" a cocked/locked weapon, unless I did it super super carefully. I'd definitely decock the 1911 before taking a picture/upon removal from holster, unless I planned to use it.


Then, with all due respect, sir, you simply do not understand the 1911. There is no more safe condition for that platform than cocked and locked. Unless it's completely unloaded. Again, in such condition, it ceases to be a firearm and is merely a hood ornament. That gun stays in that condition, 24/7/365, unless it's being cleaned.

For future reference, "de-cocking" a 1911 is quite literally, the most dangerous thing you can do with one. If a cocked gun makes you squeamish, the best way to disengage the condition is to drop the mag and rack the chambered round out of battery. NEVER de-cock the hammer on a live round! Doing so constitutes what's known as "condition two" and was advocated by the US Army for decades. It caused nearly every negligent discharge in the gun's history. They eventually figured this out, just prior to its decommission. The USMC Det1 and SOCOM still carries the weapon, cocked and locked.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

PS For those completely befuddled by the current discussion, "cocked and locked", or "cocked, locked, ready to rock", refers to a condition of readiness unique to the 1911 platform pistol. The 1911 is a single action only design, which means the trigger performs only one function; to release the hammer (rather like cocking the hammer on a revolver and then depressing the trigger). The arguably best feature on the 1911 is the "thumb safety". When engaged, the thumb safety completely blocks the hammer and "locks" it in the rearward position. No amount of force can defeat the thumb safety and, in fact, if beaten with a hammer, or dropped, the hammer will break off, long before the gun can be made to fire.

The only way to produce a negligent discharge in a 1911 platform pistol is to apply an overwhelming dose of stupidity. Of course, this applies to nearly every competently constructed firearm.

Humorous anecdote: I was once asked, "Is that gun you're carrying cocked? Isn't that dangerous?" I thought for a minute and replied, "Hell yes, it's dangerous. If it weren't dangerous, I wouldn't be carrying it."


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Nice haul Don,

Btw with so many bombings, Do you even have a house? What is left to bomb?

Guys conditon 1 is an universal way of carrying a 1911, Its fine, its safe, its proven.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

SmokinSpider said:


> Nice haul Don,
> 
> Btw with so many bombings, Do you ever have a house? What is left to bomb?
> 
> Guys conditon 1 is an universal way of carrying a 1911, Its fine, its safe, its proven.


I never doubt a word the man writes. He's responsible for steering me away from China and over to Ed Waxing Moon. If he says leave it cocked, I'm leaving it cocked!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

SmokinSpider said:


> Btw with so many bombings, Do you even have a house? What is left to bomb?


No.

I'm sleeping in a tent, in an adjacent lot. At least it has WiFi.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Then, with all due respect, sir, you simply do not understand the 1911. There is no more safe condition for that platform than cocked and locked. Unless it's completely unloaded. Again, in such condition, it ceases to be a firearm and is merely a hood ornament. That gun stays in that condition, 24/7/365, unless it's being cleaned.
> 
> For future reference, "de-cocking" a 1911 is quite literally, the most dangerous thing you can do with one. If a cocked gun makes you squeamish, the best way to disengage the condition is to drop the mag and rack the chambered round out of battery. NEVER de-cock the hammer on a live round! Doing so constitutes what's known as "condition two" and was advocated by the US Army for decades. It caused nearly every negligent discharge in the gun's history. They eventually figured this out, just prior to its decommission. The USMC Det1 and SOCOM still carries the weapon, cocked and locked.





Herf N Turf said:


> PS For those completely befuddled by the current discussion, "cocked and locked", or "cocked, locked, ready to rock", refers to a condition of readiness unique to the 1911 platform pistol. The 1911 is a single action only design, which means the trigger performs only one function; to release the hammer (rather like cocking the hammer on a revolver and then depressing the trigger). The arguably best feature on the 1911 is the "thumb safety". When engaged, the thumb safety completely blocks the hammer and "locks" it in the rearward position. No amount of force can defeat the thumb safety and, in fact, if beaten with a hammer, or dropped, the hammer will break off, long before the gun can be made to fire.
> 
> The only way to produce a negligent discharge in a 1911 platform pistol is to apply an overwhelming dose of stupidity. Of course, this applies to nearly every competently constructed firearm.
> 
> Humorous anecdote: I was once asked, "Is that gun you're carrying cocked? Isn't that dangerous?" I thought for a minute and replied, "Hell yes, it's dangerous. If it weren't dangerous, I wouldn't be carrying it."


Two fantastic responses Don :first: i couldn't have said it better! Damn i tried to smack you but it won't let me! Damn rules!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Hit Don!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow that Steven S. guy sure is something. & a whole lot of slow. But Dunhill, Sam Gawith, a lil GL Pease... Quite the selection. Enjoy the baccy bro! :tu


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahahahaaa! It IS you! Thanks SO much, Steven! Simply a tremendous selection!


----------

